# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit.

## Mina

Ju ftoj te diskutojme per kete teme te pafundme. Cilat jane vlerat dhe te metat e tij?

----------


## Estella

Une mendoj se kanuni ka me shume te keqija se sa vlera.

----------


## Letersia 76

Per koken kur eshte perdor kanuni i Lekes ,te themi ka qene disi si nje kushtetute ligjeruese per popullin i cili i ka qene permbajtur .....
por po te themi nga vlera tani ka ndryshuar tani .....sepse modernja evoloi..........

Kanuni i LEKE DUKAGJINIT mbedhur nga AT Stjefen Gjecov ka patur merita dhe te meta .

----------


## Redi

Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit ka patur shume te mira, ndersa te metat kane qene fare te pakta.
Shumica e shqiptareve i matin gjerat me kohen e tanishme, pra me vitin 2000 dhe harrojne se ne cfare vitesh ka qene i aplikuar kanuni, ku, dhe pse.


Si fillim, imagjinoni kohen dhe kushtet.

Sot ne kohen tone, ne rast se dikush ben nje krim, eshte shteti me organet e tij qe denon kriminelin.

Po atehere ku nuk ka patur shtet, burgje, gjykata etj etj, kush e denonte individin? Llogaritni qe Shqiperia per shumicen e kohes ka qene e pushtuar nga shtete te tjera dhe kane qene ligjet e huaja ato qe vepronin.

Prandaj edhe shqiptaret adaptuar ligjet e tyre, Kanunet, te cilat funksionuan per mrekulli dhe mbajten shoqerine shqiptare te pacenuar nga veset e ndryshme, nga ato vese qe e kane mykur dhe degjeneruar shoqerine e sotme.

Kanuni ka patur principet e tija, si psh BESEN, pra Fjalen e Dhene.

Ne rast se jepje fjalen, duhet ta mbaje dhe ishe i respektuar ne shoqeri e kudo nese e beje nje gje te tille.

Ndersa sot ne Shqiperi respektohet ai qe nuk e mban fjalen, ai qe ta fut me shume, ndersa ai i drejti dhe i Beses shikohet si gjysmak dhe injorant.

Sot principet e njeriut jane shkelur me te dyja kembet.

Kanuni denonte tradhtine bashkeshortore, ashtu sic e denonte edhe Bibla e Kurani (keti i denojne edhe tani).

Te vijme tek Gjakmarrja, meqe mbahet nje nga te metat e Kanunit.

Padyshim qe gjakmarrja eshte nje gangrene per shoqerine e sotme, por nuk mund te thuhet qe ka qene per ate te dikurshme, ku sic e thashe me siper nuk ka patur shtet qe te mbronte individin.

Atehere Gjakmarrja ishte nje menyre per te parandaluar krimin dhe gjithashtu nje mjet denimi.

Nese vrave, atehere do te vritesh. Ne Bote te vriste e te vret shteti, ndersa para 500 vitesh tek ne ku nuk kishte shtet do te te vriste i vrari.

Nje e keqe ishte qe gjaku trashegohej, por sic e thashe edhe me siper, me kalimin e kohes, gjerat duhet te ndryshonin.

Por ne vend qe te ndryshojne per mire, pra shqiptaret, te metat e Kanunit dhe ligjeve e rregullave mesjetare ti permiresonin, ne te kundert i shkelin me keq.

Sipas Kanunit, femra dhe femia nuk duhet te prekeshin.

Shikoni sot se ku jane femrat dhe femijet shqiptare. Shikoni se nga cilat vende apo krahina te Shqiperise eksportohen me teper prostituta, apo behen pislleqe te tjera te ketij lloji.

Nga ato krahina qe kane pas zbatuar kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit, apo nga ato qe e kane qeshur ate??

Cdo e mire e ka edhe te keqen e vet nga prapa dhe veshtire se gjen te mira apo te keqija absolute.

Por te gjithe duhet ti gjykojme gjerat me baza e pa pasione. Komunizmi gjate 50-viteve te tij ne Shqiperi nuk beri gje tjeter vecse hodhi balte mbi Kanunet shqiptare, mbi traditen shekullore shqiptare, pasi donte ta zevendesonte ate me frymen e Njeriut te Ri revolucionar.

Ja ku eshte njeriu i ri revolucionar sot.


Pra edhe nje here, mos i masni gjera e djeshme me metrat e sotem.
Mos filloni te thoni qe femra nuk ka qene e barabarte me burrin, pasi nuk eshte as sot dhe nuk ka qene ne asnje vend te botes ne ate kohe.
Mos filloni te thoni qe shkeleshin te drejtat e njeriut ne ate kohe, pasi shkelen sot me te dyja kembet. Sot qe nuk ka perse, llogarit atehere qe shqiptari vdiste neper luftra.

Kanunet shqiptare i kane vleresuar shume personalitete te huaj te cilet kane shkruar me admirim per keto ligje te pashpallura.

Ata kane qene gjithmone te mahnitur me forcen e Kanunit, force e cila mbante nje shoqeri e nje Komb te tere brenda rregullave morale e shoqerore, ne nje kohe kur ne Europe nje funskionalitet te tille nuk e kishin arritur ligjet e Shtetit.

----------


## ALBA

Gjakmarrja është e bazuar në ligjin e Kanunit, që u hartua nga udhëheqësi feudal, Lekë Dukagjini në shekullin e pesëmbëdhjetë.Kanuni shkruan se "gjaku gjithmonë merret me gjak" dhe parashikon rregulla specifike për raste specifike të gjakmarrjes.

Kanuni u luftua ashpër sidomos gjatë viteve të komunizmit në Shqipëri, por filloi të ringjallej pas rënies së komunizmit në vitin 1991. 

Vendosja e rregullit dhe ligjit në veri të Shqipërisë, që ka qenë gjithmonë një detyrë e vështirë, u bë më e vështirë me vendosjen e demokracisë në vend.
 "Njerëzit e kërkojnë të drejtën si duhet dhe kur shteti nuk vepron si duhet, atëherë njerëzit i drejtohen vetëgjyqësisë" .?

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_MAUSI_ 
> *
> 
> Kanuni u luftua ashpër sidomos gjatë viteve të komunizmit në Shqipëri, por filloi të ringjallej pas rënies së komunizmit në vitin 1991. 
> 
> *


Se pari duhet thene se ne Shqiperi ska vepruar vetem Kanuni i njohur si i Lek Dukagjinit, por dhe shume te tjere. E drejta zakonore shqiptare njeh dhe kanune si ai i Lumes, i Laberise, Skenderbeut, Pukes, etj.

Kjo e drejte lindi ne Shqiperi si mungese e eksperiences shteterore dhe ka vepruar shume mire derisa shqiptaret vendosen te bejne shtetin e tyree ky jo ne kohen e Enverit.

E vertete eshte qe reminishenca te se drejtes zakonore gjenden akoma tek disa zona te thella malore shqiptare, ku ka dhe keqinterpetime e keqzbatime te kesaj te drejte, kjo si rrjedhoje e shkeputjes shume vjecare prej me shume se 50 vjetesh nga veprimi i se drejtes zakonore nder keto troje.

Sa per ate qe: 


> *Vendosja e rregullit dhe ligjit në veri të Shqipërisë, që ka qenë gjithmonë një detyrë e vështirë, u bë më e vështirë me vendosjen e demokracisë në vend.*


...

ligji ne Shqiperi nuk vepron ne asnje vend te Shqiperise per te qene e jo me ne zonat e thella malore shqiptare.......

----------


## Mina

Tema eshte e interesante dhe ka hapsire diskutimi. 
Edhe Kanuni ka patur rregullat e veta! P.sh. nese gjaksi kerkonte bese, i duhej dhene, pavaresisht se te kishte vrare dhe femijen ndoshta! Ndersa per periudhen pas 1991, kemi te bejme me Kanunin Urban! Ky kanun nuk njeh kritere!

----------


## Estella

Meqenese Mina e kishte hapur nje here me pare temen, me duhej te bashkangjisja te dyja edhe pse ti Alba ke marre vetem nje aspekt te kanunit per te diskutuar.

Duke e krahasur me kohen e sotme sic e ka thene edhe Redi kanuni na duket i demshem, per kohen kur perdorej nuk mund te flas mbasi se kam jetuar vetem. Une personalisht nuk shof ndonje arsye pse duhet te jete Kanuni sot ne egzistence.

----------


## Mina

Di nje rast qe dy femije te pambrojtur, dhe te vene ne shenjester, i shpetoi vetem njeri cep i fustanit te xhaxheshes se tyre e cila e hodhi simbolikisht mbi femijet e strukur prane oxhakut! Nen fustan te femres nuk mund te vrisje sepse ajo pushke ishte e share dhe e denueshme! Gjithkush ishte koshient per ate cka bente dhe te gjithe e respektonin Kanunin! Tani askush nuk eshte i pergjegjshem! Ligji nuk respektohet dhe koka e tjetrit nuk eshte asgje! Te pakten kjo mendesi po na udheheq!

----------


## Nika

Kanuni ka qenë madhështor në kohën kur është pru. Edhe disa intelektual amerikanë janë mahnitur me të kur e kanë lexuar anglisht, dhe kanë kuptuar se kemi pasur ligje aqë të vjetra.  Ai tash është anakronik, dhe të zbatohet tash, për fat të keq është të kthehemi në mesjetë. Tash është i dëmshëm. Fajin e ka edhe shteti që nuk funksionon, edhe prapambeturia jonë, - e atyre që e zbatojn...

----------


## rili

kanuni ka ken perfekt per kohen e atehershme por eshte krejt normale qe nuk mund ta perdorim ne ditet e sotme 
njerzit tani po e bastardhojn kanunin duke thene po marr gjak sipas kanunit te Lek Dugagjinit dhe e i fut dinamitin nje shtepie e vret gra e femi
tani un per kanuni nuk mund te flas shum por ne te gjitha kushtetutat boterore kemi ligje qe na pelqejne dhe qe s'na pelqejne dmth te mira dhe te keqija

----------


## Seminarist

Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit, te nderuar, ka qene kushtetuta me demokrate e kohes se para pese shekujve. Shume arsye te drejta se perse, jane dhene tashme nga disa persona.

Une do te kisha vetem nje verejtje miqesore (mgjthse do kisha deshire ta fusja ne thonjeza kete fjale). Kini kujdes kur perdorni terma edhe fjali te tila si: Kanuni erdhi nga *feudali* Dukagjin; edhe Komunizmi (ne kohe te tij) e denoi ashper....

Sidoqofte, une do te thosha, se natyrisht, edhe vete Kanuni nuk ka pretenduar te jete i perjetshem, edhe ai i drejtohet kohes kur edhe doli ne fuqi. Per ate kohe, patjeter, qe ka qene nje nga kushtetutat me te suksesshme te shume vendeve.

Ka qene vetem nje mosnjohje edhe shtremberim i tij, propaganda, se kanuni gjoja nxiska hakmarrje. 

Une kam vene re se nder malesoret me taban nga familje te mira, shume virtute u vijne nga ligjet kanunore, si mos guximi i te vjedhurit, berjes padrejtesi etj, pasi kanuni nuk ka patur vetem natyre: bere gje, te vrava, por ne te jane shprehur vlera te virtutit, detyrime hyjnore karshi te mires etj.

Besoj se do te ish budallallek nqs tema do te kalohej ne dsikutimin, nese kanuni do te ish i vlfeshem sot, apo jo....!

----------


## macia_blu

do tiu lutesha shume , kush flet ketu per kanunin e leke dukagjinit,  duhet ta kete lexuar te pakten vetem nje here pastaj  te  thote se te metat jane me te shumta se vlerat. 
I leme ato qe tha  Everi kur deshi t'i c'vishte pantallonat Gjela Bibes, kundra  kanunit.
Kisha me dashte me dite a e ka lexu ndonjani  kete liber????
Eja diskutojme mbasi ta lexojme.... mos fonli kot ne hava.
Per mua eshte  KRYEVEPER.
Do te flas me gjate  per Kanunin qe nuk ka asnje, asnje te mete.
Kisha me  mujt me thane se Kanuni eshte Bibla  Shqiptare.
....
ika, iu pershendes!

----------


## Ryder

Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit eshte nje kod moral dhe ligjor qe i jep fuqine fiseve dhe ruan me fanatizem hierarkine dhe moralin brenda familjes qe sot sa vjen e zhduket.
Eshte si kushtetute qe i jep fuqine e vendimit direkt njerezve dmth i ben te plotfuqishem e te pergjegjshem per jeten e familjen e tyre
Sot keqperdorohet dhe abuzohet ne c'do rast

----------


## Ryder

Shume ligje perendimore me gjithe te mirat e pozitivitet qe kane, ndikojne keq ne familje. 
Po te marrim si shembull Europen ka raste qe ligji futet aq thelle ne familje saqe e shkaterron.
Sepse gruaja ka te drejta te egzagjeruara me ligj, divorci eshte ne qiell ,gje qe shkon edhe kunder fese qe thote "deri ne vdekje"
Burri s'ka te drejte te vere dore mbi femijet se e denoncon i biri dhe e rras brenda. Per nje mosmarreveshje te vogel gruaja kerkon divorcin dhe i merr te shoqit gjysmen e pasurise dhe femijet.
Dmth fuqia e familjes zvogelohet shume para ligjit ne krahasim me kanunin. 
Shifen edhe pasojat e familjeve te shkaterrume moralisht europjane ne krahasim me shume familje te nderuara shqiptare.

----------


## Mina

Kanuni i Lekes, ka nje te mete ne lidhje me gruan! Vrasja e saj konsiderohet gjysem gjaku! D.m.th. nuk ke gjak borxh nese vret nje grua. Nese vret dy atehere mund te shkoje nje koke burri.

----------


## Realitet

Ore ku mund ta gjeje Kanunin e Lekes ne interenet se jam jashte atdheut .Me te vertete jam shume kurioz ta lexoj dhe te mesoj me teper per .
Dihet se ne shqipetaret e kemi zakon ne pergjithesi te flasim pa lexuar shume .Flasim si te na vije frymezimi i momentit.
Ju lutem kush di ndonje adrese elec (link) se ku mund te lexoje per kanunin te me shkruaj ne forum!
Me respekt Realiteti

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *Kanuni i Lekes, ka nje te mete ne lidhje me gruan! Vrasja e saj konsiderohet gjysem gjaku! D.m.th. nuk ke gjak borxh nese vret nje grua. Nese vret dy atehere mund te shkoje nje koke burri.*



Oj Mina, po nuk mund te diskutohet ne kete forme mbi te metat e kanunit. Arsyeja per kete ta uleret qartesisht:

jane dy kohe e mentalitete, konepte te ndryshme.

Ashtu sikurse edhe nje kohe e ardhne do ti nxjerre fishek si te meta e te pavlera ato qe ti i mban si te tilla sot.

Kritika jote ne lidhje me gruan do te kish vend nqs ti do te mund te na sillje ndonje qendrim edhe opinion me te mire ne te gjithe boten e atehershme (perfshi Europen), ku gruaja konsiderohet me te drejta te barabarta me burrin!

Une do te thoja madje, se fakti qe i jep gjysem vkere, tregon se ne Malesi, ne te kundert me propaganden injorante te 50-viteve te kalume, ka levruar qytetaria e edukata, edhe nje rol te madh per kete e ka luajtur Kanuni!

----------


## Seminarist

Mire, mire, por une nuk thashe qe nuk je ne teme, por se nuk mund te behet ajo lloj kritike, per arsyet qe thashe me siper.

Per po ato arsye, une them, se Kanuni ka qene qyteterim shtytes, pasi ne ate kohe statusi i gruas, perfshi vendet e qyteterimit Europian, ka qene shume poshte!


ps. se mos na thoni se nje e mete tjeter, eshte se perkrahte sistemin shoqeror feudalo-patriark!

----------


## Toro

Kanuni ka qene nje kod moral, ligjor dhe social. Pa dyshim ka dhe te meta dhe shume gjera pozitive. Ka qene KUSHTETUTA E PARE e kombit shqiptar. Ne kohera kur qytetetime te tjera nuk kishin , bile disa as sot nuk kane kushtetute. 
Ajo qe me ben pershtypje tek Kanuni eshte se eshte ndertuar dhe hartuar  ne menyre te tille qe shteti te jete fare i panevojshem  per zbatimin e tij. Shtete te sotme moderne kane mijera gjykates, police, aparat burokratik etj, vetem e vetem qe te zbatojne ligje te thjeshta te kushtetutave te tyre apo te kodit penal. Kanuni cuditerisht le jashte shtetin . Perse do te pyese dikush? Dhe ketu duket gjenialiteti i popullit  shqiptar qe vihet aq shume ne dyshim sot nga shume.( disa te fshehur mbas maskes se nacionalizmit te semure): Shqiptaret ndonese ne shekujt ishin te zaptuar nga shtete te ndryshme ( Bizanti, Perandoria Otomane etj) nuk kishin nevoje per drejtesine , aparatin burokratik te ketyre shteteve. ISHIN TE PAVARUR! U bindeshin me besnikeri ligjeve dhe neneve te pashkruara te Kanunit , por injoronin haptaz rregullat dhe ligjet e shkruara me kujdes ne leter te  pushtuesve. Nuk u nevojitej nga Kanuni as gjykates, as polic, as xhandar . 
Kanuni ishte nje mekanizem vetembrojtetjeje ndaj politikes asimiluese qe ndiqnin pushtuesit. 
Natyrisht Kanuni ka te meta. Ekzistonte dhe funksiononte per nje etape kohore te caktuar me kushte jetese te caktuara per nje komb me doke ,zakone dhe mentalitet te caktuar. Po cila Kushtetute e sotme e cdo shteti modern ne bote nuk ka te meta?
Asnje! Madje as kushtetutat e shteteve evropiane qe jane fare te reja ne moshe ( rreth 50-60 vjet) perseri kane te meta. Dhe kushtetuta amerikane gjithashtu.
Per mua si shqiptar i shekullit te 21-te, do te ishte me e vlefshme per kombin tone te moderoje, ta modifikoje Kanunin ne kushtet e sotme te popullit shqiptar dhe te shpallje nje kushtetute te bazuar nga Kanuni , sesa te kopjoje verberisht Kushtetuten franceze qe perdorim sot. Fundi i fundit, Kanuni ishte nje grumbull rregullash qe percaktonin traditat dhe zakonet , moralin dhe nderin e kombit tone, ndersa Kushtetuta franceze e moderuar eshte nje strumbullar ligjesh qe i perkisnin francezeve dhe mentalitetit te tyre si komb. Ne nje teme tjeter disa prej bashkebiseduesve jane shprehur se kombi dhe pastertia e tij rrezikohen nga martesat e shqiptareve me te huaj. Jo kurre. Kombi rrezikohet nga asimilimi nga perdorimi i ligjeve qe na kane dhene te zbatojme te huajt!
Sidoqofte mund ta kem gabim.
Me respekt Toro

----------

